# Twitter users



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I read this on one of my internet news sites, I'm sorry that I can't remember witch one. I don't twitter, so it was not important to me at the time.

The federal government is now running ALL twitter communications through the super computers to look for key words.

Has anybody else read this???


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well, as long as they don't Federal Reserve my Federal Reserve...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> well, as long as they don't Federal Reserve my Federal Reserve...


 Leave it to The_Blob to keep the Federal Reserve in the spotlight.  :2thumb: :beercheer:


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Tweto said:


> The federal government is now running ALL twitter communications through the super computers to look for key words.


They do this with most all electronic communications.

The long-term goal is to build a monitoring system that alerts them to any anomalies which might need closer inspection.

Ideally each citizen will be maintained within safe parameters. Any anomalous money transfers, utility usage, or psychological problems can be caught early.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TommyJefferson said:


> They do this with most all electronic communications.
> 
> The long-term goal is to build a monitoring system that alerts them to any anomalies which might need closer inspection.
> 
> Ideally each citizen will be maintained within safe parameters. Any anomalous money transfers, utility usage, or psychological problems can be caught early.


Your correct about the monitoring but wrong about it being a goal- it is already a reality, in place and working overtime.

This functionality was pioneered and implemented by NSA and its use on US citizens is illegal, however, Im sure that the "Patriot Act" and "Department of Homeland Securiy" and other abuses, have already have gone under the table and gutted that protection.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tweto said:


> I read this on one of my internet news sites, I'm sorry that I can't remember witch one. I don't twitter, so it was not important to me at the time.
> 
> The federal government is now running ALL twitter communications through the super computers to look for key words.
> 
> Has anybody else read this???


Don't you think they are doing that to all social networks, blogs, and sites...even this one??

I know I've been on their sites/list for a long time...hell, even back to 2008 when I was anti-illegal immigration.

They're not 'really' prying--it's job creation!!

And if they see me as a 'national security threat', they've got waaaay too much trevia in their coffee.


----------

